# picolé



## albondiga

Hi all,

So I know that the word *picolé *basically means a popsicle, but I was wondering:

1) Is this word used for _any _such type of frozen dessert on a little wooden stick (including ice cream, etc.)?

2) Is this word used throughout Brazil, or is it limited at all by region?

Thanks!


----------



## Bobzinha

Hello,

I've lived in Brasilia, São Paulo and now Curitiba, and I've always heard "picolé" for popsicle.Wait for more replies. And it is used for ice creams on a stick ( it can be a plastic stick too..)


----------



## bonquiqui

Picolé is popsicle in Bahia...not sure about about universality of picolé for all treats-on-a-stick though.


----------



## Bobzinha

Not just in Bahia, and it's only for ice cream on a stick!


----------



## albondiga

Thanks... so if it's only for ice cream then what would you call something like this?


----------



## Vanda

Picolé.


----------



## Denis555

Picolé!


----------



## evora

Well, that is such a curious question!

My Portuguese dictionary (from Portugal) mentions that is a small ice-cream in/on the extremity of a stick. Actually, it is not a Portuguese term because its origin is Italian (*piccolo*=small). 

However, we (European Portuguese speakers) do not use this word but "gelado" or "sorvete".


----------



## astrogilda

As far as I know ''sorvete'' is used for ice cream on a stick or not. 
And ''picole''  is used for ice, not too creamy on a stick or a sweet on a stick.
''gelado'' is used only in Portugal and spanish speaking countries.


----------



## Bobzinha

picolé is only for ice cream

what kind of sweet you're refering to?


----------



## astrogilda

I mean candies


----------



## Dom Casmurro

We are probably resuming the discussion that we had on this thread. There seems to be some confusion on how to distinguish between ice cream (the creamy dessert) and the frozen dessert or water ice that is not creamy and has no milk added. In Brazil, both are referred to as _sorvete_ (_gelado_ in Portugal). Now, the _picolé_ can be made of either one of the two kinds of _sorvete_ - the ice cream (e.g. the chocolate popsicle) as well as the frozen dessert that in French is called _sorbet_ (_sorbete_ in Spanish).


----------



## Vanda

E sorbet no Brasil.


----------



## albondiga

Thanks to everyone who has responded, but there's a bit of unclarity here still... I probably should have done this from the start, but in any case:

A: picture A
B: picture B

Is A a picolé, is B a picolé, or are both of them picolés?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

albondiga said:


> Is A a picolé,  *[YES!]* is B a picolé, *[YES!]*or are both of them picolés?*[YES!!!]*


----------



## olivinha

If it comes on a stick and it is frozen, chances are (and 99.9 %) it's a picolé.


----------



## albondiga

OK, thanks everyone!


----------



## sambistapt

Eu já vi gente chamando de *lolly*, está certo também?

Valeu,

Sam


----------



## almufadado

Em Portugal é geralmente usada a expressão do calão juvenil para "coisa pequena". 
Ex.:
"Ela é mesmo/ainda picolé." - ela /a coisa é muito pequena

"O meu mp3 é bués de picolé" - o meu leitor de ficheiros mp3 é muito pequeno/pequenino.


----------



## Guigo

Nunca ouvi/li *lolly* para sorvete/picolé, porém acredito que tenha relação com _lollypop_ e possa ser mais um modismo.

Falando em _picolé_, não podemos esquecer do _sacolé_.


----------



## luscofusco

almufadado said:


> Em Portugal é geralmente usada a expressão do calão juvenil para "coisa pequena".
> Ex.:
> "Ela é mesmo/ainda picolé." - ela /a coisa é muito pequena
> 
> "O meu mp3 é bués de picolé" - o meu leitor de ficheiros mp3 é muito pequeno/pequenino.




Essa é bué da fixe, meu, não conhecia!

Em rigor, embora A e B sejam ambos normalmente chamados gelados, gelado é baseado em leite e sorvete em água (sherbet, sorbet, etc), em Portugal.

Quando eu era pequena, em Moçambique, havia uma coisa chamada chupa-gelado Os mais baratos nem tinham pau, vinham numa espécie de saco de plástico e o corante desaparecia todo há medida que se chupava e acabava transparente. Realmente, o que não mata engorda...


----------



## wtrmute

luscofusco said:


> Quando eu era pequena, em Moçambique, havia uma coisa chamada chupa-gelado Os mais baratos nem tinham pau, vinham numa espécie de saco de plástico e o corante desaparecia todo há medida que se chupava e acabava transparente. Realmente, o que não mata engorda...



_Esses_ no Brasil são conhecidos como _sacolé_, por analogia com o _picolé_.  E às vezes ainda se podem encontrar sendo vendidos na praia, ou na porta das escolas...


----------



## almufadado

Por curiosidade ... hoje ouvi uma amiga minha se dirigir ao bébé dizendo - ó picolé ... anda cá picolé !


----------



## luscofusco

E como é que se pronuncia, com o aberto ou fechado?

E por curiosodade almufadado, é mesmo de Portugal? Os seus se reflexos às vezes não parecem! Tem outras influências?


----------



## Alentugano

luscofusco said:


> Essa é bué da fixe, meu, não conhecia!
> 
> Em rigor, embora A e B sejam ambos normalmente chamados gelados, gelado é baseado em leite e sorvete em água (sherbet, sorbet, etc), em Portugal.
> 
> Quando eu era pequena, em Moçambique, havia uma coisa chamada chupa-gelado Os mais baratos nem tinham pau, vinham numa espécie de saco de plástico e o corante desaparecia todo há medida que se chupava e acabava transparente. Realmente, o que não mata engorda...


 
Acho que chamávamos a isso um "Fá" (?!), não sei por que razão. Talvez fosse a marca do gelado...


----------



## MOC

Confirmo Alentugano. Havia um gelado chamado "Fa". Deve vir daí o nome, tal como no caso da gilette.


----------



## gothic

By the way, have you ever heard about *Liver* Ice Pop / Popsicle / Ice Lolly by Makélélé Prateado?

---------------------------------------------------

Já ouviste falar no Picolé de fígado do Makélélé Prateado?


----------



## gothic

_Essa é bué da fixe, meu, não conhecia!

Em rigor, embora A e B sejam ambos normalmente chamados gelados, gelado é baseado em leite e sorvete em água (sherbet, sorbet, etc), em Portugal.

Quando eu era pequena, em Moçambique, havia uma coisa chamada chupa-gelado Os mais baratos nem tinham pau, vinham numa espécie de saco de plástico e o corante desaparecia todo há medida que se chupava e acabava transparente. Realmente, o que não mata engorda..._
 
-------------------------------

Na veradade, esse que não vem com o "pauzinho" e num saco plástico transparente que vira água a medida que você o sorve (chupa), é chamado, no Brasil, de *Sacolé* ou *Chup-Chup* (pelo menos na região Sudeste).


----------



## Toox

Já vi Sacolé e Picolé. Sorvete também é usado PARA picolé às vezes, mas precisa de um contexto, portanto é raramente usado em escrita.


----------



## luscofusco

gothic said:


> _Essa é bué da fixe, meu, não conhecia!_
> 
> _Em rigor, embora A e B sejam ambos normalmente chamados gelados, gelado é baseado em leite e sorvete em água (sherbet, sorbet, etc), em Portugal._
> 
> _Quando eu era pequena, em Moçambique, havia uma coisa chamada chupa-gelado Os mais baratos nem tinham pau, vinham numa espécie de saco de plástico e o corante desaparecia todo há medida que se chupava e acabava transparente. Realmente, o que não mata engorda..._
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Na veradade, esse que não vem com o "pauzinho" e num saco plástico transparente que vira água a medida que você o sorve (chupa), é chamado, no Brasil, de *Sacolé* ou *Chup-Chup* (pelo menos na região Sudeste).


 
Chupa-chupa Qualquer coisa doce espetada num pau, que se chupa (lambe, trinca, cola-se aos dedos, à roupa, etc)


----------



## Istriano

Sacolé eu sempre chamei de geladinho.


----------



## Leandro

Galera, é tudo por causa do "cream"....
Se tem creme, como na segunda foto que o cara mandou, então não pode ser "ice pop", que é basicamente suco no palito (popsicle é uma marca que virou sinônimo de "pop", tipo tudo que tá num palito é "pop", ice pop). Mas a segunda foto não é "popsicle" porque tem creme na parada, aí é "ice cream" mesmo.


E aqui sacolé é num saquinho comprido, hehehe, em São Paulo já ouvi chamarem de "geladinho" e em minas de "chupchups".


----------



## almufadado

luscofusco said:


> E como é que se pronuncia, com o aberto ou fechado?
> 
> E por curiosodade almufadado, é mesmo de Portugal? Os seus se reflexos às vezes não parecem! Tem outras influências?



Caro compatriota:

Tá tendo duvida que eu sou mesmo português ? Cara, nóis podemos ser o que queremos ... escrevendo !


----------



## luscofusco

Não, não duvido nada! Mas como os seus ses às vezes vão parar a posições estranhas, queria só perceber porquê Sei lá, influência brasileira, influência africana? Pura curiosidade!


----------



## almufadado

luscofusco said:


> Não, não duvido nada! Mas como os seus ses às vezes vão parar a posições estranhas, queria só perceber porquê Sei lá, influência brasileira, influência africana? Pura curiosidade!



That multiculturalism for y'a !


----------



## joy68

wtrmute said:


> _Esses_ no Brasil são conhecidos como _sacolé_, por analogia com o _picolé_.  E às vezes ainda se podem encontrar sendo vendidos na praia, ou na porta das escolas...



When I was in Maceió, Alagoas, Brazil, I used to see women selling, on streets or directly from their home window, those here called _*sacolé*. _They always called them *FLAU*. A FLAU is a simple, stone frozen, long and narrow plastic bag filled with flavoured water. The term Flau is used also in São Paulo state as well as in Ceará state. At least my brazilian friends always used to say "bora tomar uns flau..."

Meanwhile *picolé *was always the well known flat popsicle with wooden or plastic stick in it.


----------



## Vanda

SAcolé are those fruit juice/ flavored water that street vendors sell in a small plastic bag like these ones. They are prepared at home and those who buy it are very brave!! Only God knows the water and sanitary conditions in which they are prepared.


----------

